# Egg donor article in Observer today



## Jacobsmum (Feb 23, 2013)

Not sure how to connect to the actual article (sorry - useless IT skills!) but I thought it was good. Interesting on perspective of a donor, informative and a positive article! Hurrah! As ever, some of the comments are uninformed/ idiotic, but even there the voice of reason is heard (typically for every assisted reproduction article there is the 'it's unnatural' and the 'why don't they just adopt?' - but responses to those are sensible...

I am biased, since I am a mother thanks to egg donation, but I think V is wonderful and has done an amazing thing and it is great she agreed to be interviewed about it. 

Jacob's mum


----------

